# Gotta Get More Bunnies Syndrome (commonly known as GGMB)



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a *serious* case ofG.G.M.B. and I know there are others out there! I want to know what all of you want (and I don't mean your bunny napping list - no naming rabbits we know!). 

I may not ever check off the whole list because my rabbits usually pick ME, but here's my short list:

Flemish Giant - White Buck

Blue Tort Holland Lop

HarlequinHolland Lop 

Harlequin Mini Rex

Blue Eyed White Holland Lop

Broken Opal French Lop


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 27, 2006)

Any chance of putting piccies w/ the breeds? I don't know what some of those look like. :shock:

I would like a Flemish for sure, and maybe a Netherland Dwarf, like the one we all LOVE!!! :scared:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 27, 2006)

I would like to eventually get a few lops...Flower gave me a taste of what a lop looks like, and then decided to have uppity ears like Maisie...what a tease!!

I would also love to get a few lionheads...CUTE!! I saw one named Dandylion at a local shelter, and just DIED because I REALLY wanted to bring her home, but we literally have ZERO room for another bun right now.

In the future when I have a big house, I'll have a bunny room (like Naturestee and others), and be able to expand on the number of my bunny friends. 

Aah...one can dream...


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh yes, I have GGMB Syndrome, too! Granted I already have 5...but is 5 really enough? LOL My someday list, in no particular order:
Black Silver Marten
Blue Silver Marten
Dutchthe same color asHaley's Basil (I think she said the color is Blue Tort)
Giant Chinchilla (They only come in 1 color)
Opal Mini Rex

Heather


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 27, 2006)

Oohh, Rosie, that's exactly my plan-to have a bunny room in our new house! More buns!! Anymore, I really don't think my husband would care. He really loves Snuffles, and calls him *his* bunny now! Ya get great ideas on here, just can't help it.


----------



## Haley (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh, I definitely have GGMB. And I live in this huge bi-level condo that has oh so much room to be filled with bunnies.Its more about not having the time to get any more right now (or the money). 

Someday, I would love to have:

Another broken tort lionhead (girl, possibly with blue eyes)

Alittle chocolate or tort dutch girl

Abig flemmie boy (probably that fawn color)

A minirex, of any color, I love them all.

This sounds like my christmas wish list


----------



## Michaela (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's what I'd like


A Fawn Netherland Dwarf 
A Tan 
ABlack Dutch 
A Flemish Giant 
A Black Lop (any kind) 
A Blue eyed white...anything..i'm not bothered, I just adore them! 
A lop eared lionhead!
Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## Spring (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh man, I have a serious case of GGMB! If I had the time and room, I certainly would go into the double digits for rabbits  heck, I even have name bank of namespicked out for future buns 

My wish list:

A White and black Rex named Cleo 

Himalayan named Dunkaroo

Flemish named Munchie .

Harlequin named Brice 

I'm always adding.. hehe.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 27, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> My wish list:
> 
> A White and black Rex named Cleo
> 
> ...


Wow, you already have names picked out!


----------



## samixXx (Nov 27, 2006)

i have it too i started with 3 bunnys and now i have 33 and getting more
in fact the reason im moving is so they will have more room or is it so il have room for more


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 27, 2006)

I want a black flemish: 






and a harlequin rex:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 27, 2006)

*Snuffles wrote:*


> Any chance of putting piccies w/ the breeds? Idon't know what some of those look like. :shock:


Here are a couple of good links with pics:

http://www.arba.net/photo.htm

http://www.rabbitandcavydirectory.com/Rabbit_Cavy_Breed_Gallery_Menu.htm


----------



## samixXx (Nov 27, 2006)

:shock:that poor bunnys ear


----------



## blackdutch (Nov 27, 2006)

:shock:I have this too! In the beginning of the year, there was one. Now.. there's 21. 

And more to come in the spring! :bunnydance:



EDIT:
DUH! I forgot to answer the question! 

I want..
-Black Polish! (so cute!)
-Tort Dutch
-Lionhead


----------



## Aina (Nov 27, 2006)

I only have one rabbit, so I could get another,but I would have to get the first one fixed, and fix the fence becausemy dad doesn't like the idea of a rabbit in a cage, and he doesn't wantthem living inside (although I have snuck my rabbit in a few times)
Or I could just move out, but that will be a while.

I don't really care about the coloring of any of them, but I would like one with blue eyes.
Holland lop
Rex
Lionhead
English lop


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh gosh, where would I start...

an opal netherland dwarf

an agouti netherland dwarf

a dwarf hotot

an orange holland lop

a Blue holland lop

a lilac rex

a broken black French lop

a fawn flemish giant

a lionhead like Mr Tumnus

a dwarf cali/himi buck of some kind (saw one at the spca, so beautiful)

a black otter netherland dwarf

an agouti holland lop

a black dutch

a blue eyed white holland or mini lop


There are more but I'm starting to look greedy :disgust:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 27, 2006)

*
I wanted to adopt him a couple years ago, but made the decision to keep Elf a single bun. He was adopted by a very loving couple, though, after the surgery on his ear, and is still alive and well today.  


samixXx wrote: *


> :shock:that poor bunnys ear


----------



## missyscove (Nov 27, 2006)

Hmm, won't happen for a long time, but...

A flemish

A dutch in some color other than black

Some kind of lop


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 27, 2006)

I want a ginger and white Dutch called Jingles (lol) Or a black and white one called Oreo 

a dwarf hotot 

a french lop

OR/AND a flemish giant!


----------



## binkies (Nov 27, 2006)

Seems like everyone wants a Flemish Giant. 

I only dream of two. Not a hard person to please. I adopted my twogirls sight unseen because of their personalities that were describedto me.

A Flemish Giant of any color

A Rex of any color


----------



## mambo101 (Nov 27, 2006)

While I'm quite happy with what I have now, If I had to add one more it would be a tort holland lop.


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 27, 2006)

I too suffer this syndrom (I think it's contagious)... there is 1 bunn at the top of my list...



*A black otter Mini Rex*

:happyrabbit:



_________
Nadia


----------



## f_j (Nov 27, 2006)

I definitely have GGMB syndrome! Iwould love my fourth bunny to be another Holland lop - either a magpieor a chocolate.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 27, 2006)

I want:

- a blue magpie harlequin Holland Lop

- a broken black American Fuzzy Lop

- a REW, blue, frosty, or opalFrench Lop buck

I could go on but that is the top of my list! I won't be adding afourth any time soon but a Frenchie just may be my graduation gift tomyself in a few years.


----------



## hellsmistress (Nov 28, 2006)

Ooooh such a tempting topic, hehe I have beenordered to keep my bunny numbers out of the double digits (ordershanded down after I hit 36 bunnies) but I would love to have...


an opal mini rex
a blue mini rex
an orange rex buck 
a pair of NZ whites
LoL the list could go on but they're the ones i reallt wantoh and i'd really love a flemish gianttoo


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 28, 2006)

Just remembered anotherRex I want:

Tri Color:







http://www.geocities.com/superjay3198/


----------



## canela_2004 (Nov 28, 2006)

OOh! I have GGMB Syndrome! The onlything holding me back is the space right now but once i get a biggerplace, I will dfinitely give in and get more bunnies! My dream bunniesare:



a liliac or opal standard rex 





a californian 





a white or black flemish giant 






a broken fawn french lop


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 28, 2006)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Just remembered anotherRex I want:
> 
> Tri Color:
> 
> ...




OOhh me too me too!!!

__________
Nadia


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 28, 2006)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> *Snuggys Mom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Justremembered anotherRex I want:
> ...


A member here, Brimmhere (Kim) had the most gorgeous Tri Colored MiniRex I've ever seen. Her coat looked like a tiger or leopardcoat. I searched through her posts, but couldn't find apic. 

I really love unusual coat patterns. 

AnotherGORGEOUS Mini Rex was Marvin, a broken black, owned byMartin (proxima centauri). Binky free, Marvin.Still makes me sad. 

:bigtears:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would love:

a hotot doe :inlove:

a palomino

a british/conti giant

and a few more rexes just cos I love 'em!


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 28, 2006)

I would love a fuzzy lop and a french lop. Ahh, someday when I get a bigger house.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Nov 28, 2006)

i haveGGMB syndrometo theextreame it goes past jsut bunnies. it goes to all specias of animalsand i also have how i will keep them planned. 

when im older an dhav eenough money and space i will have -


a horse or 2 as i love riding!
2 or more dogs but i would definatly get a brown and white and a balck and white spinger spaniel
coupel of chinchillas
couple of ferrets
a rescue hedghog or 2
tortoises
ducks
donkeys
more fish
maybe some guinea pigs
of course i will rescue most of the above!

i also have planned the layout of keeping lots of outdoor animals eg iwill ahve a big run where not jsut 1 or 2 rabbits live but a familylive and they will come into hutches at night and they will havetunnels to get to the hutch area which they will walk throguh as i willfeed them only in their hutches so i dont have to run roudn to catchthem!!

:bunnydance:back to the actual topic!! lol :bunnydance:

i dont really mind what sort of bunnies i ahve but i i suppose if i got the choise i would have-


lion heads
rexes
some giant somthing!
netherland dwarfs 
some more mini lops
dutches
english lop
holland lop
cant think of any more!! lol :colors:

As im only 15 yrs oldat the minute, my dream list will have to wait a very long time!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a flemish giant already....on to my list


Lion head

Lionlop

English Lop


French Lop


Dutch



Polish



Dwarf Hotot



Mini Rex

and 

whatever else comes along


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm definitely not in the looking for anymorebunnies anytime soon, however there are a few breeds that I WILL ownone day, even if it's a long time off. I want:

american fuzzy lop (in any color, I love the breed)

another dutch, preferrably a light fawn/champaigne type color

a checkered giant

a giant chinchilla

a cinnamon (such a gorgeous breed)

a thrianta


----------



## kellyjade (Nov 29, 2006)

I want a broken chestnut lionhead doe named Hyzenthlay ,

a black and white fuzzy lop buck,

a Holland lop, and a black otter Netherland dwarf doe. :bunnydance:


----------



## Eve (Nov 29, 2006)

I have had my eye on a trio of mini rexes at mylocal shelter for about a year now. Apparently they have a very strongbond. They have been at the shelter for far too long.


----------



## samixXx (Nov 29, 2006)

they are beautiful :inlove:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 29, 2006)

Where do I start? I don't have time or space for any more rabbits, but here's my wish list:

For James:
A holland lop, mini lop, or frenchie. Any color, he just loves those lops!

For me:
-Rex, standard or mini
-Velveteen lop (new breed, it has the body of an English lop, size of a mini lop, and fur of a rex!)
-English Lop
-Tan
-Silver Marten
-Giant Chinchilla
-Flemish Giant
-Palomino
-Harlequin Dutch
-bun of any breed with harlequin color
-Rhinelander
-English Spot

And Miss Bea, a gorgeous harlequin lionhead belonging to Tinysmom that I will bunnynap one day!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 29, 2006)

Ooh! I want a Velveteen Lop, too, butI know a breeder who is breeding Mini Rex with Mini Lops instead ofEnglish Lops (may not ever be a recognized breed, but I can't wait tosee how they turn out!). I don't like the "Roman noses" onthe English Lops.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 30, 2006)

The orange Holland buck inthe background is the bunny Iwanted to get lastyear. However thebreeder didn't want to sellhim, as he did wellat the show.






Now the buck is available andnot used for their breedingprogram, the breederwill hold him for me,until I can take him.

Another Gotta Get More Bunnies Syndrome, isa Flemish (I haven't seen oneyet), but with all the storiesI hear from this forum,really perks up my interest.

Rainbows!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 30, 2006)

Pet_Bunny* wrote:*


> The orange Holland buck in thebackground is the bunny I wantedto get last year.However the breeder didn'twant to sell him, ashe did well at the show.
> 
> Now the buck is available andnot used for their breedingprogram, the breederwill hold him for me,until I can take him.



Aw, Pebbles is getting a husband! How exciting!


----------



## Haley (Nov 30, 2006)

:yeahthatHe is beautiful! He and Pebbles would make a wonderful couple!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Nov 30, 2006)

- lionhead

- flemish giant

- mini rex


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 30, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> He and Pebbles would make a wonderful couple!


It might be a while,we are still waitingfor our dog to settle down.Pebbles does not like the puppyand avoids him like theplague. Both arestill trying to dominatethe other when we havethem together. So I don'tknowwhat will happen whenwe try to introduceanother bunny. Thisbuck has been usedfor breeding,but weplan to neuter him ifwe get him. How willhe feel after havinga harem of does toone lonely Pebbles. :?

Rainbows!


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 30, 2006)

i would like to get a lop of any kind and a dwarf of any kind


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 1, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> This buck has beenused for breeding,butwe plan to neuter himif we get him. Howwill he feel afterhaving a harem of doesto one lonely Pebbles. :?


He will be one VERY lucky little boy!

Pebbles is WAY better than a whole herd of brood does!!! Pebbles ROCKS and everybunny knows it!



He may spray for a while after he's neutered. It's not nearlyas bad as pre-neuter spray, but they can still spray peesometimes. Shadow still does this occasionally and it'sbeeneight months since his neuter. This isn't thecase with all neutered rabbits, but I wanted you to be prepared, justin case.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 2, 2006)

Pet_Bunny, keep in mind that Pebbles gets onfine with Coco! And male/female pairs are often times rather easy(compared to other matches) soI think it will turn out fine!You can always borrow Spice to find out how she reacts. Ofcourse, I may not get him back. But seriously, I think she should begood and I can't wait to see a ton of pictures of him!


----------



## Flopsy (Dec 2, 2006)

-A Flemish

-Another Fuzzy Lop

-And this Dwarf Hotot thats been at the SPCA for a couple of months now...

http://www.spcafl.org/site/PageServer?pagename=petrabbits1


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 2, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


> keep in mind that Pebbles gets on fine with Coco!And male/female pairs are easier.



You are right MBB. Itonly takes a day or twofor Pebbles and Cocoa (also adoe) to sort out theirdifferences, then they becomethe best of buds.














When can I get Spice? :colors:

Rainbows!


----------



## Hollie (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd have to have an English Angora 




Any color will do!

I'd also love: 
- An English Spot




- Opal, dark steel grey and/or blue British Giant




- A Polish




- A Rex




- any other little bunny that happens to cross my path and wants me to take them home


----------



## Blyre (Dec 3, 2006)

I would love to bring a golden or fawn coloredFlemish Giant male into my home and complete the two girls and a boythat I already have. However, The bunnies usually find me and worktheir magic to get brought home...hehe.

On the other hand, with a Flemish, I'd have to work out the housing arrangements...heh.

Blyre


----------



## bluebird (Dec 7, 2006)

A black or blue Dutch buck for my son too show.bluebird


----------



## m.e. (Dec 9, 2006)

While I definitelywant to adopt any future bunnies, I have my heart set on a VelveteenLop :inlove:



[align=left]



[/align]
fromBarbi Brown'sBunnies


----------



## cheryl (Dec 9, 2006)

What a gorgeous bunny! :inlove:








cheryl


----------



## hellsmistress (Dec 9, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> What a gorgeous bunny! :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one, lol, there's a lady here in aus working on velveteen lopsbut she's crossing (i think) mini rex and a lop breed (can't rememberwhich one) to get them, they have much shorter ears than the ones beingbred in the USA but are still so cute!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 9, 2006)

A friend for will. It doesn't matter what they look like


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I have a flemish giant already....on to my list
> 
> 
> Lion Head





> Lionlop





> English Lop
> 
> 
> French Lop
> ...





Thought we should revisit this since alot of us have brought new rabbits home.

Lion Head I know which one, TinysMomhas her.


Lionlop

English Lop 
Dutch Harlequin 
Polish 
Dwarf Hotot
Mini Rex Like this one






Enderby Island Rabbits 
and 
whatever else comes along



Edith and changed my list


----------



## polly (Feb 10, 2007)

I have 13 and i could keep going if only i had more time I would really like

Another nethie from germany ( i have an opal agouti buck called dennisand the german nethies have really thick coats compared to our englishversions, He is such a cozy bun to cuddle)

A dalmation nethie 

and a couple of dwarf lionheads cross your fingers squishy is due on tues 13th!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I want:
> 
> - a blue magpie harlequin Holland Lop
> 
> ...




Some one was wrong... :bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 10, 2007)

:laugh:But that was a whole TWO MONTHS ago! Fora bunny addict like me, 'not getting another for a while' means I won'tbe bringing a new one home within 7 days! 

Oddly enough I didn't have a tri-color on mylist and I should have...


----------



## katt (Feb 10, 2007)

okay, you ready for this. . .

broken cream english lop female

light grey flemish giant buck

blue/fawn harley holland lop

BEW blue sport mini rex with a blaze and a white foot or 2

broken blue velveteen lop

broken orange french lop

blue tort english angora

1 belgian hares (one rufus red, the other black and tan)

standard hotot

dwarf hotot

okay, i will stop there!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 10, 2007)

i just want one...

my ginger back...

a blue american rabbit (doe) 10-15 lbs

or a blue flem would do.. there jsut not as snuggly... the americans ihave played with are amazing! If any one know where i couldget one PLEASE let me know!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 10, 2007)

Thriantra they are soo red and pretty.im on a waiting list for one.we should be getting him in a few months.bluebird


----------



## ahri22 (Feb 10, 2007)

I just want a bun to cuddle again! I'm not fussy I still miss my Little Hoppy Hoppy and at times I think I want onejust like him, but at other times I feel if I got one too similar itwould remind me of him too much...

My son (who was technically LHH's owner...) wants a dwarf lop, but I'mworried that the cats would see the dwarf as too small...and more likeprey (although all my big cats were scared of LHH who would chase themaround!!)

I'd love a lop, too...with soft, fluffy fur...

But any snuggle bunny would do me!

Fiona


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2007)

*bluebird wrote:*


> Thriantra they are soo red and pretty.im on a waiting listfor one.we should be getting him in a few months.bluebird




I was looking at those they look so cute.


----------



## Daisy_and_Peaches (Feb 13, 2007)

Dwarf hotot

english lop

mini lop

lionshead

flemish giant

checkered giant



I have a thing for giant bunnies and the ittiest of the bittiest.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 13, 2007)

*Daisy_and_Peaches wrote: *


> I have a thing for giant bunnies and the ittiest of the bittiest.


I have yet to see a Flemish ... Rabbit Show this weekend. :bunnydance:

Got to keep my GGMB in check.

Wouldn't it be something if Icame home with a Flemish and have thesame pictures as JadeIcing'sSamantha and Teresa, to compare withPebbles?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *Daisy_and_Peaches wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ihave a thing for giant bunnies and the ittiest of the bittiest.
> ...




Heh! I would love that!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 13, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: 

*


> I have yet to see a Flemish ... Rabbit Show this weekend. :bunnydance:
> 
> Got to keep my GGMB in check.


He he, I know better... I plan to bring one home before hand and onlytake one carrier along then I'm not so tempted to take another one...:whistlingThat way my GGMB doesn't take ahold of meat the show... Ok, truth be told, I'm so weak that the GGmbgets to me weeks before I plan to go to a show anyways! I suffer fromOCBD - Obsessive Compulsive BunnyDisorder.

Maybe I should hide Uno's carrier?... onder: (Although some awesome pictures of her would be neat...)


----------



## IM4Swine (Feb 14, 2007)

I would like to have all kinds of different colors and sizes.


----------



## IM4Swine (Feb 14, 2007)

There are lots of rabbits I would like to get. At the top ofthe list are:

Siamese Smoke Pearl Netherland Dwarf

Harlequin-colored lop

Rhinelander

Blue Dutch

Broken black Rex

Himalayan Mini Rex

Broken Polish

Dwarf Hotot


----------



## Thermactor (Feb 14, 2007)

A black otter Britannia Petite:









A blue-eyed white Netherland Dwarf:










I love these buns! I don't have any currently, I've been researchingrabbits for awhile now, reading everything here and on the internet .


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

New bunnies, New members. Update


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2007)

I got a call from my vet about a lady that hastwo lion-lops that she needs to rehome? One is a "calico" colored oneaccording to the vet tech.
Got the extra cage....if I slide all the bunnies down maybe there'll be enough room.
What's one or two extra widdle mouths too feed anyway.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

Are they fixed?


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2007)

No....I think they're broken.:expressionless









JK 

Somehow I just knew you would reply to this 

The vet tech didn't have too much info except for a brief descriptionand a phone number. The owner is relocating to Idaho and can't take thebuns with.

I can call tomorrow to find out more if you want.
My car is in the shop for MORE repair...and MrsD is out of town, so I'm kind of stranded for the weekend. Not much else to do.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

:lalalala:

Nah. I can not. Is one female. Oh lord ignore me.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 24, 2007)

you know he's right whats 2 more to feed?


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 24, 2007)

I really wanta fawn mini rex or an orange holland lop.

I also want one of JAKrabbitry's dutches (black), just cause of the work she puts into forming their personalities.


----------



## Yourillusion (Mar 24, 2007)

Heres my wish list, Another Flemmie Steel Gray, A English Lop any color.


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 24, 2007)

I also suffer from this syndrome....I melt every time I go to a rescue or a pet shop!
- last weekend I got a call saying that there were a litter of babyflemmies and that they were going to get put to sleep taht night if no1took them-I rushed over there and snatched up my beautifull babyNiquita.....and the thursday b4 that I rescued/got given 4 bunns thatwere in desperate need of medical attention....1 of the bunns died andleft me with her babies....so now i'm left with seven 6 dayold bunnlettes and 2 pregnant does!SO I really shouldnt have a listcause I will fall in love with all 3 litters....I might keep a couplebut I know ppl who will take some of them.....

ok so here's my list:

3-7 more flemmies!!!!!any color i'm just dieing for more.......

2 dutch-1 black/white and 1 brown/white

1 chekered giant

1-3 lion heads/lion lops....

3 holland lops....

1-2 polish

1-2 rex 

and so many more-but if I could only have 1 more bun it would have 2 bemy bun Paxy who was a black holland lop and the bestest bunn evr-R.I.P.little guy....

my limit is 12 so I dont know how this is going to work out.....if Iuse my minimums in total including my 4 buns is 17!!!!!geesh i'mcrazy.....


----------



## Bunman (Mar 24, 2007)

Daisy would never for a moment entertain the notion of any rival to HER QUEENSHIP! The throne is hers &amp; hers alone.


----------



## karona (Mar 24, 2007)

Humm oh I have it...

OrangeFlemmish Giant (rescue)







Blue Jersey Wollie (breeder)






Holland Lop in this colour (i dont know what it is)(breeder)






Chinchilla german Giant (rescue)
http://www.synthstuff.com/mt/archives/giant-rabbit.jpg


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 24, 2007)

Okay, I am reconstructing my GGMB list of gotta have's:

A checkered giant buck

A blue flemish giantbuck

A harlequin fuzzy lop doe

A castor standard rex doe

A castor mini rex doe

A continental giant buck or doe

A Creme D'Argent doe

A lilac doe

A giant chinchilla doe

and MOST OF ALL:

A broken blue english lop buck






:inlove:


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Mar 24, 2007)

I am bunny-crazied right now. And Idon't even have ONE to cuddle. I feel like I might break down. But if Iwas going to be choosy right now...: 

1. A Holland Lop...or two...or 100200394000 (^.^ I love these ones) Color isn't that important
2. Lionhead/Lionlop (so Cute!!!) I am no color expert but gray ones and oranges ones are darling!
3. Dwarf Hotot (How can you not want one?)
4. Harlequin (very pretty in all colors)
5. Mini lops (Or any other short-haired lop. Not that Idon't love the long hairs but I imagine them to be harder to take careof)
6. A Flemmie Giant. Couldn't resist following the trend. Besides, giant rabbit, how cool. ^.^
7... You know what forget this list, I will take themALL!!!!:bunnydance::colors: Come here little ones, and big ones, andhairy ones and smooth ones. I will take you all!!!!

&lt;3, RaE


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 24, 2007)

*:laugh:*

*Weetwoo_89 wrote: *


> 7... You know what forget this list, I will take themALL!!!!:bunnydance::colors: Come here little ones, and big ones, andhairy ones and smooth ones. I will take you all!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 24, 2007)

*Yea that!:laugh:*

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> *:laugh:*
> 
> *Weetwoo_89 wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Mar 24, 2007)

I speak only the truth!!! I wouldtake any rabbit that needed a home if I had the time and space for it.I would take it regardless, but I wouldn't keep it unless it had theamazing conditions I think bunnies need. I personally like the tinybuns the best but I would love any bun that came into my life. I willbe getting my first bun as a last Christmas present this year (Yep, Iam planning early for a late gift), and then another from a shelter foran Easter present. It sucks that I have to wait that long though.*stares at the clock*
&lt;3,RaE


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 24, 2007)

Lionhead&lt;---My dream rabbit 1year and8mnths. As long as I have been into rabbits. I saw one when we gotRingo he was already sold so I couldn't get him. Hopefully I get one.
Lionlop
English Lop 
Dutch Harlequin 
Polish 
Dwarf Hotot
Mini Rex


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 24, 2007)

You should find you a lionhead then! I've wanted one ever since I saw pictures of them on this site!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 24, 2007)

My dear friend...your new lionhead looks like the one I saw to a T!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 24, 2007)

I'll make my list...


1. A HARLEQUIN LIONHEAD FROM PEG!
1. A SABLE POINT LIONHEAD FROM PEG!
2. the end.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 24, 2007)

Here I am ... come and get them. I actually have sable points right now.

Miss Bea is going to be bred soon for her very last litter. Since I'mtaking her to Cousteau (a tort), I'm thinking all of the litter will beharlequins. I may be breeding her today - I haven't decided whether tobreed her today or wait a month till the next New Moon. My girlfriendSWEARS that when you breed by the New Moon you get does...hmmm....I got4 bucks and 1 doe last time. But I'm willing to try again.

I think I'm going to breed Maggie Mae this weekend too - I've sold mymagpie buck for Nationals so I need to breed her to him before heleaves. Magpies are sort of the black and white version ofharlequins...should be interesting.

Peg
*
undergunfire wrote: *


> I'll make my list...
> 
> 
> 1. A HARLEQUIN LIONHEAD FROM PEG!
> ...


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 24, 2007)

I want a magpie harlequin. They are so gorgeous!

We are moving to our own place this summer though. We will have morespace....a whole house to ourselfs...I think that means anotherbunnyonder::sunshine:.


Errr, I wish we were married already with our own house:lookaround.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Michaela (Mar 24, 2007)

A few more since I last posted on this thread....


A blue magpie dwarf lop
Butterfly sooty fawn lionhead 
Black Japanese harlequin (uk)mini lop 
Black Mini rex 
Harly lionhead


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 24, 2007)

they had 1 more looked just like her, tobad u live so far way
*

JadeIcing wrote: *


> My dear friend...your new lionhead looks like the one I saw to a T!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 24, 2007)

Haha!! I think I've just aboutfulfilled this one! Hehe...I've got my lop, and I'm about toget my lionhead. 

YAY!!
*
maherwoman wrote: *


> I would like toeventually get a few lops...Flower gave me a taste of what a lop lookslike, and then decided to have uppity ears like Maisie...what a tease!!
> 
> I would also love to get a few lionheads...CUTE!! I saw onenamed Dandylion at a local shelter, and just DIED because I REALLYwanted to bring her home, but we literally have ZERO room for anotherbun right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 24, 2007)

WOooo! Your dream is coming true, Rosie:sunshine:.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Starina (Mar 24, 2007)

I definatly want a Dutch, probably chocolate, or black.:dutch 

I also have been thinkingonder:since myMIL made such a fuss about Lionheads, I think I want a lionhead too. 

I don't have room for another rabbit, but a girl can dream right? :sigh

Oh and who doesn't want a giant rabbit?

~Star~


Edit: I always mix up my letters when typing.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

Some people have new buns so update your list. :elephant::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> Lionhead&lt;---My dream rabbit 1year and 8mnths. As longas I have been into rabbits. I saw one when we got Ringo he was alreadysold so I couldn't get him. Hopefully I get one.
> Lionlop
> English Lop
> Dutch Harlequin
> ...


Lionhead&lt;---My dream rabbit 1year and 8mnths. As long as I havebeen into rabbits. I saw one when we got Ringo he was already sold so Icouldn't get him. Hopefully I get one.
Mini Rex Black
Lionlop
Fuzzy Lop
English Lop Gray
Dutch Harlequin 
Polish 
Dwarf Hotot
Checkered Giant


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 4, 2007)

I've really been enamored with English Angorasthe past few years. It is a breed I don't think I could do justice towith the way I have my rabbit area set up at the time, and it is abreed I would only want to have very few of at a time. But I just thinkthey are amazing. 



Here is a picture of my dream English Angora. This is a picture of a doe borrowed from Emily Spencer of ELS Rabbitry.









I'd also like to have an English Lop at some point. But again, not at this time with how my set up is.



Currently, more than another rabbit, I'd like to have a climatecontrolled barn with about 8 more cages. I don't want 8 more rabbits!!Just the cage space, lol!! Maybe I should start a thread about yourideal or dream barn/rabbit room!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2007)

*clarzoo wrote: *


> Currently, more than another rabbit, I'd like to have a climatecontrolled barn with about 8 more cages. I don't want 8 more rabbits!!Just the cage space, lol!! Maybe I should start a thread about yourideal or dream barn/rabbit room!!




You should


----------



## Shawn (Apr 7, 2007)

Well... I like Giant breeds but i should imagine they take a lot of looking after. But maybe one day


----------



## mezeta (Apr 8, 2007)

my wish list

1. Another the same as Jessica Rabbit so I can call him Roger Rabbit hehe

2. twomini lops (pancakes and teacake)

Hmm you know what this is a dream list so i'm going to say two of everything, how greedy am I

Would like to call two of those Willow and another Charlie


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 8, 2007)

I have had a quick lookee through everyone'schoices, and i don't see any for a New Zealand. I know, it probablywouldn't have been my first choice, but I gotta say since I got Shadow,I think they are wonderful. Great personalities (bit like a flemmie)and sooooo laid back .

I don't really care what kind of other bunnies I'd have - as long asthere were plenty of them . But, having seen gorgeous Elf, as wellas Bub and Tank, I think Palomino's must be pretty high up there. Oh,and every colur of Dutch bunny !

Jan


----------



## Michaela (Apr 8, 2007)

I am in love with this bunny :bunnyheart


----------



## miahsgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a ferret.We call it ferret math.Some people on the ferret page I go to have 10 ferrets!I can only handel one.


----------



## gwhoosh (Apr 8, 2007)

I want a fluffy looking lop who would like to beheld so I can tote him to the park where he can romp around but hewon't run away and we can go places.

*sigh* Basically, I want a rabbit like Pon but a lop. *dreams*

Pon---&gt; http://www.flickr.com/photos/heavenair/


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 10, 2007)

*Well my Flemish passed. Connor is a polish.*

*Flemish*

*Lionhead*

*Lionlop*

*Dutch*

*Dwarf Hotot*

*Mini Rex*

*American Fuzzy Lop*

*Jersey Wooly*



*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I have a flemish giant already....on to my list
> 
> 
> Lion head
> ...


----------



## Michaela (Jul 10, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Here's what I'd like
> 
> A Fawn Netherland Dwarf
> A Tan
> ...


I still want all of these, but now I also want;


An Ermine Rex 
A Velveteen lop 
A Himalayan 
A French lop 
Another Black Mini-rex 
A REW lionhead 
A Harlequin
:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 9, 2007)

*Flemish

Lionhead

Lionlop

Black Dutch

Dwarf Hotot

Mini Rex

American Fuzzy Lop - Gobo

Jersey Wooly - Chubbs*

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Well my Flemish passed. Connor is a polish.*
> 
> *Flemish*
> 
> ...


----------



## Leaf (Nov 9, 2007)

I absolutely want an English Lop.

They aren't easy to find around here, nor are they "cheap" to buy. (I've seen them as high as $160, and notany less than $90)I have found a breeder a few hours away from me who has three she wants to retire and rehome but the lady is pregnant and not up to driving - and my schedule NEVER works out for me to make the trip.

I had lost contact with her for a while but she emailed me a few weeks back. I told her I was still interested in the rabbits (she only wants $30 each, one is already spayed) and gave her my cell phone number... and now I wait.

It's kind of funny - I prefer rabbits with conventional stand-up ears (my hotot's ears freak me out because they're small) but there's something about the English Lop... I guess with me it's all or nothing at all. If I want a floppy eared rabbit, it better have a LOT of flop!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 9, 2007)

*Leaf wrote: *


> I absolutely want an English Lop.
> 
> They aren't easy to find around here, nor are they "cheap" to buy.



I know a breeder a couple of hours from me who has *beautiful* E-Lops. I transported some rabbits to her last year from Iowa. I'd be happy to get one for you, if you'd like. How far are you from me?

Here's Darlene's site:

http://www.geocities.com/jdcrabbitry/

Edited to say: She was supposed to have a couple of new litters last weekend, plus she's giving up some of her junior bucks. There's a broken black that I think is gorgeous.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 9, 2007)

Hahaaaa...now looking at this eight months later...I can't help but giggle...
*
maherwoman wrote: *


> Haha!! I think I've just about fulfilled this one! Hehe...I've got my lop, and I'm about to get my lionhead.
> 
> YAY!!
> *
> ...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 9, 2007)

It is fun to look back to the beginning of this thread. I was exactly right about myself. I've taken in a total of four (including one foster) since then, and *none* were the ones I hadon my list: 

Snuggys Mom* wrote: *



> I may not ever check off the whole list because my rabbits usually pick ME, but here's my short list:
> 
> Flemish Giant - White Buck
> Blue Tort Holland Lop
> ...


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 9, 2007)

I am sooo suffering from this syndrome! :shock:In fact, I am heading to the shelter tomorrow to see if Thumper would like a new friend. In particular, a Mini Rex! I would also like a Holland Lop, oh, and a Hotot...I'm going to stop!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 9, 2007)

I love bunnies! I would really like someday to have a black otter or sable marten Netherland Dwarf (Cinny was a sable marten dwarf), a lionhead like MyLoki's Lily because she's soooo pretty and looks so soft and floofy, an American fuzzy lop (I think I like floofy animals), a Holland lop, a black or lilac mini rex and maybe a mini-lop! I don't plan to have all these buns at once, mind you, but they are my favorite breeds. And the colors are not important at all, just I think those ones are the prettiest. When it's time to get Mr. Rory his lady friend, she'll probably be a Holland Lop or maybe a mini rex! There aren't very many Netherland Dwarf buns in Alaska, much less lionheads and fuzzy lops, but I have seen Holland Lops, mini lops and mini rexes. I have a while until I'll be bringing a new bun home, and I could always work something out to adopt a bunny from a Washington shelter since my mom lives in WA and I visit a lot.


----------



## Butterfinger (Nov 10, 2007)

Is this thread ressurected?  I don't think I posted in it. 
Let's see....
First and foremost.... I want my Butter back  (Broken tort Holland Lop) ....but I don't want another Holland Lop, though.

Belgian Hare





BEW anything  I love those

Broken fawn English Lop





Thrianta





Rhinelander





Blue English Spot





Gold English Spot





Blue Dutch





Tort Dutch





Harlie Dutch





Sandy Continental Giant or Flemish Giant









Opal otter Lionhead (Haha, I can't find a picture. Perhaps this color doesn't exist in Lionheads  ) 

Tort otter Lionhead (Called 'Fox' ) 





A black Tan





Yes, I put pictures. Cuz pictures are more fun to look at than reading a list 
(All the pictures belong to the relm of the internetz and breeders and bunny owners, and I'm just using them to show examples of the color and breed of rabbits  None of them are mine. I found them on the first page of a quick Google Image search, haha. If their presence offends anyone, I'll remove them )

So....I want a lot of rabbits :biggrin2: I'll probably never have a lot of these, but a girl can dream, right?
......................Right?

~Diana


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 10, 2007)

Belgian Hare

Flemish Giant

English lop

Neithy

Here's a list of petfinder buns I want 




Cadbury

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9292563




Earth

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8624800




Mercury

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8624805




Oscar

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9573380




Spot

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9584576




Cashew

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9573378




Dill

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9159416


----------



## Leaf (Nov 17, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> *Leaf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I absolutely want an English Lop.
> ...


Oh my goodness! I am going to PM you later on tonite. I'll have to look up the distance between us, but at this point... it would be so worth it for me!


----------



## petkeeper (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a long list of buns I would have if I had the money and space!!

[align=left]-Blue Flemish Giant[/align]
[align=left]-Holland Lop[/align]
[align=left]-English Lop[/align]
[align=left]-Lionhead[/align]
[align=left]-Lionhead/lop[/align]
[align=left]-English Angora[/align]
[align=left]-Rex[/align]
[align=left]I will always have mini Rex's.[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left][/align]


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2007)

My future bunny is going to be a big one..i want a beautifulcontinental giant...:nod


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Flemish
> 
> Lionhead
> 
> ...




Anyone have any certain breeds of rabbits they won't own <-- this made me think of this thread.


My last post in this thread. 

Updated list:

*Flemish - One from Peg and one from Cathy. Atleast one each.

Lionhead - Ziggy

Lionlop

Any Dutch

Dwarf Hotot

Mini Rex

American Fuzzy Lop - Gobo

Jersey Wooly - Chubbs

English Lop*


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd like a English Spot and maybe anouther dutch


----------



## Mika77 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have always wanted a lop but I adopted bunnies in need of home so so far I have no lop but maybe some day, I really do not have a color that I really want, they all are cute.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ooo! I definitely have GGMB! Every time Will and I see bunnies somewhere, I tell him how much I want them! I've already had a Netherland Dwarf (Toby, even though he's a huge Nethie), Mini-Rex, Holland Lop/Lionhead Mix, and whatever the heck Sammi is. She looks like a Mini-Rex with coarse hair that lays flat to her back... Weird.

I think I want:
- Another Mini-Rex (I love solid-colored ones, or ones with white tummy's like Bo's!)
- Palomino 
- A "proper-sized" Nethie
- Flemish Giant (Fawn or Gray (whatever you call that color))
- English Lop (I like Yofi's coloration, whatever that is!)
- French Lop
- Tan
- New Zealand (I'm a sucker for the reds, but would probably just get white one)

I'll probably just wind up with whatever sad face is staring at me through the shelter cages, though.  The only bunny I would consider getting from a breeder would be a Flemmie because of their short lifespans. I don't think I could adopt a 3-year old only to have it gone a few years later. I'm weird that way. I would probably adopt "senior" rabbits from the shelter, though.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 24, 2009)

-VM netherland dwarf -blue and white with dutch like pattern
-blue and fawn flemish
-tortoiseshell or lilac english angora
-broken cream or broken seal english lop
-tri color lop


----------



## Sabine (Aug 24, 2009)

Here is my wish list:
A black Nethie called Ember
A Flemish
A Broken Black or Tricoloured Holland Lop
Some Rhinelanders


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 24, 2009)

In a perfect world:

REW Polish (actually adopting a rabbit very similiar, so maybe we can strike that off the list? haha)

Lilac anything, haha. I LOVE that color.

Blue dutch

Fawn Flemish giant

Chocolate Polish

Magpie harlequin

Basically I actually just have colors I like... Fawns, chocolate, lilac, REW... A self agouti would be wonderful, on any bunny!


----------



## bunniekrissy (Aug 24, 2009)

Bunnies I currently have:
5.5 lb REW of unknown breed
4.5 lb Sable colored with white paws and nose spot

Bunnies I have had in the past: 4 mini lops and a lop/uppy eared mix

Bunnies I want:
French Lop - getting hopefully by the end of this year
English Lop - getting hopefully by the end of this year
Belgian Hare
more Mini Lops
more mixed breeds/any breed
Flemish Giant


----------



## jcl_24 (Oct 16, 2009)

A large, white, male rabbit that I will call Harvey (after the Phooka in the film 'Harvey'). Breed undecided.

Jo xx


----------



## snap (Oct 16, 2009)

Okay I have a specific rabbit I want.

THIS PRETTY BABY

C:! I don't know anything about him/her but the colouring is so amazing.

Also, I want two Flemish Giants when I move out of the house.

And, more New Zealand Whites. I'm getting four in January for FFA, and they're sweet when you've bonded with them. C:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote*


> Anyone have any certain breeds of rabbits they won't own <-- this made me think of this thread.
> 
> 
> My last post in this thread.
> ...



Anyone have any certain breeds of rabbits they won't own <-- this made me think of this thread.


My last post in this thread. 

Got a flemmie

Updated list:
*
Lionhead - Ziggy

Lionlop

Any Dutch

Dwarf Hotot

Mini Rex Black

American Fuzzy Lop - Gobo

Jersey Wooly - Chubbs

English Lop*


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2009)

A continental giant with a big squishy face!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> A continental giant with a big squishy face!


Me too!


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Oct 16, 2009)

I wouldn't want singles of any breed I want.... So here is my 'will dabble in eventually' list. 

-Checkered Giants

-English Spots,

-Hotots

-Britania Petites

-Dwarf Hotot

-Californian (sooner rather than later)

-English lop

-Tans


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Oct 16, 2009)

I would love: 

English lop

Flemish giant

French lop

American Fuzzy lop

I think that is it. I have had most others, I just love the breeds. I would not want a rabbit of the breed if it was not a nice rabbit so personality plays a big role.


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello, my name is Winter and I have GGMB 

Chris LOVES Gixxer and Takumi, so we will always have either a mini rex or a rex in our house, which is fine with me, I adore those breeds.

The bunny that I WILL have some day is a French Lop boy named Rufus. I fell in love with one at a show in Rutland, Vt.


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 17, 2009)

My next bunny is hopefully going to be a dwarf lop, hopefully a tri! I really, really want a lop! Princess was a lop before she decided she didn't want to be anymore :grumpy: Oh well I still love her.

In the future I'd also love to have...

- Flemish Giant
- More Netherland Dwarves
- Angora- Angora lop (if I could find a mix of those two :inlove
- Belgian Hare


----------



## godzirra (Oct 17, 2009)

I really want a white pink eyed netherland dwarf.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

There is a man sort of near me that breeds blue, black & lilac otter Holland lops. I WILL HAVE THEM!!!! They are so stinking cute that I would consider breeding them (once we have a bigger place/ a lot more research on what it takes to be a breeder). Here's a pic of one (not from the man near me): lilac otter 
Also, Flemish giants in any color but white. My husband really likes Netherland dwarfs so I'm sure we'll end up with some of those, too.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a severe case of GGMB! 
I really want to get a Dutch queen for my King Kirby 
:dutch :hearts:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I've added to this thread more than once over the past 2 years, but why not again?

The bunnies I must have:

-Holland Lop. Probably more than one. I love them all but broken marked ones are my favorite, as are sooty fawns and tortoiseshells.

-Mini Rex. Also probably more than one! We're loving the chocolate colored ones.

-Flemish Giant: any color!

-French Lop: I love big loppies. Any color.

-Thrianta

-Netherland Dwarf: Otter and sable marten are my favorites.

-Mini Lop

I think I'm noticing a trend in ear style....


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 17, 2009)

Have you picked a bunny yet?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 18, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Lionhead - Ziggy
> 
> Lionlop
> 
> ...



After he show today....

More Nethies and Polish.....

STANDARD REX! Holy crap they are awesome.:shock:


----------



## Zyzra (Oct 18, 2009)

Mini lop
English lop
Flemish Giant
Angora (without having to take care of the hair lol)
Something with blue eyes.


----------



## sweetrose (Oct 18, 2009)

I currently have 4 mini rex and one netherland dwarf, I WANT some

English lops- broken
Flemish Giants- any color
AND
A Continental Giant I've tried to find them here in the states is it even possible?


----------



## zyymurgy (Oct 19, 2009)

I have two brothers that I got when they were handful-sized - and I crave to have more! I'd love to have a Champagne d'Argent, since the breed is falling out of favor; I'd like to see a resurgence in that lovely color. The Dwarf Hotot is a very charming breed, and I'd also love to have a Himalayan Dwarf; little bunnies are so appealing. A Havana would drive me up the wall with joy - they're such GORGEOUS buns.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 20, 2009)

I have always wanted a continental giant for such a long time now...one day i hope to have one or.. two...but not for a long time yet...my other little bundle of joys already keep me busy as a bee


----------

